# My home theater wall



## tiggers97

here's what I got:

Speakers:
Fronts: AV123 RS-760s, RSC200, ERT super tweeters and an extra set of Realistic 1310A super tweeters
AV123 UFW-10 subwoofer, and Axiom QS8's for surrounds.

Gear includes Boston Acoustics 7120 receiver, 
Denon 2910 for CD/SACD/DVDA
Technics SB-DL22 turntable (with a Phillips 209a electronic turntable under restoration) 
Sony BDP-550 bluray player
Mitsubishi HC4900

My AV rack and shelves I built myself. I'm rather proud of how close I was able to match the stain to the speaker wood.

Also, note how I overcame the WAF (Wife Approval Factor) and got a black wall/ceiling. 

My next challenge will be the screen and center channel!

(Pictures coming)


----------



## tiggers97

Ok. Here are some pictures. I had to play with the contrast/brightness a little as the pictures where coming out to dark.

Yes, that is a black wall and ceiling: and the wife likes it. :yikes: The trick was not to make the entire room a dark color. I pulled it off by using a 15ft length of floor board trim (MDF) and bowed it across the ceiling. The pin points were the AV/media niche corner on one side, and above a window (curtains) on the other. The apex of the bow is only about 18incs deep. It Kinda creates a reverse stage across the ceiling and gives me about 7ft of black ceiling from the screen.


----------



## tiggers97

Here's some closeups of the AV rack and media shelves I built. The speakers are a type of rosewood. The AV rack (Flexy design) was some Birch veneered cabinet grade plywood from Home Depot.


----------



## tiggers97

One more of the "before" picture. My "dream screen" mock up on the background. Wife Did NOT like this part  My (was) future screen can be seen rolled up behind the left speaker. A 4x8 role of white doable plastic siding.


----------



## robbo266317

That screen is huge, certainly much bigger than what you were using.
I like the idea with the ceiling, well done.


----------



## Prof.

Nice job on the rack..:T


----------



## tiggers97

Thank you on both counts.

The "screen" in the finished theater is actually just a white bed sheet folded in half. Look closely and you'll see the ripples in it. The zoom on the projector is actually setup for a 4x8 (about 100"). It's attached to the wall with some really nice thumbtacks from Staples . I'm really surprised at how good it works. I'm hoping to upgrade soon. OK for regular DVD's, but it is really holding back the blu-rays


----------



## tiggers97

Ok. So about this time last year I won a projector screen from here. A month or two later and I got the screen and went about getting it setup. I barely had enough time to get it installed and watch a couple movies before I was working out of town for 3 months. One month home, and then I was transferred from CA to OR for a new job. Between renting the old house, buying a new, and moving out/in has been a bit hectic. Throw in the Holidays and trying to keeping things stable for the wife and kids and it has been a very busy year for me! :dizzy:


I've felt kinda guilty (between watching movies on the screen when I had the chance :teenieyes about disappearing, so hopefully I can make it up to you with some pictures of the old place, and my next future theater project


----------



## tiggers97

Here's a couple extra pictures of the old room.
First picture shows the ceiling arch

Second the projector and conduit. The opening is just a piece of grey 3" to 2" (If I remember right) reducer that I sanded then primed with the white spray paint that sticks to plastic. The other end is above the equipment rack.

Lat picture shows the side surround speaker by the door.


----------



## tiggers97

Ok. So during the holidays I tired picking up a 32" LCD during black Friday for my father. I didn't plan on it, but as I was walking out of target I literally fell over a new stack of the LCD's that magically appeared in the apparel section. I tucked one away while I called my dad and within minutes the stack was empty. He ended up getting a LCD on his own, so I decided to keep the one I got. I mounted the projector screen on the ceiling about 10" away from the wall to give plenty of clearance for when the screen came down in front of the LCD.

Note: you can also see some old JBL speakers and Realistic super tweeter I inherited from my grand-dad as well. These will probably be split between rear surrounds and downstairs TV in the future.

Note 2: that black bar on the ceiling between the wall and track lights is the electric projector screen!


----------



## tiggers97

And here's the screen in all it's glory! :sn:

The screen is designed to mount to the wall, but I wanted it hanging from the ceiling. Solution was to get a straight piece of 1x4 about 10-ft long. sand and paint same color black. There were no mounts, so I found some metal L-shaped brackets in the lumber section similar to this (if not the actual) also painted black. A couple bolts and nuts and I was set to go (after more black paint...). First I measure the screen length twice and used two screws for each bracket to attach it to the 1x4. Then I attached the 1x4 to the ceiling joists and used (I think) 1/8 or 3/16 bolts to secure it. After that it was just a mater of bolting the screen to the brackets.

All the controls that came with the unit worked great. If I was staying longer in the house I would have eventually made an electrical outlet for the screen instead of using an extension cord.


----------



## tiggers97

Moving day is a sad day :crying: The equipment rack sits empty.


----------



## tiggers97

Future project 

Same width room. But a lot deeper, easier to sound proof, and easier to wire behind the walls :hsd:

I'm only at the "sit down and daydream" stage of the planning, but I'm sure I'll be sharing thoughts and asking for ideas in the future later this year once things settle down around the new home. So I apologize for running off, but hope you will have as much fun as I will in building the new setup.

note: yes, that's the box for the projector. Only stored that way for the picture, otherwise it's laying on the ground!


----------



## bambino

Awesome room and great job on the Rack that thing is beutiful.:T


----------



## Koopa

GASP! I heart your rack! uh.......I heart your A/V rack!

Brilliant, I have been inspired. I will be following in your foot steps.


----------



## tiggers97

Thank you. To get the flexi rack to match the speakers took a bit of trial and error. I probably went thru about 16 different approaches to get the final finish. Not as bad as it sounds, but it did take a while. Basically the steps I took where:

Sanded wood, applied wood stain
Light Sanding, applied wood stain
Light Sanded, applied wood stain
very light sanding, applied wood dye.
Attach black trim (putty holes for nails and one more touch-up of black paint).
polyurethane finish
light sand, polyurethane finish

The stain was to try and bring out the contrast of the wood grain. The dye gave it the final red hue. I can try and get the exact stain/dye that I used if you like.

Unfortunately, I'm not seeing the rack in the future theater room  but the dreaming part of the design process goes on.


----------

